# AVG Anti Virus



## Laffctx (Mar 1, 2003)

Anyone using AVG? Is it a good AV program? I am looking around for an alternative to NAV. Like I posted earllier, I have always used NAV but I am hearing there are other people who are tired of paying more money each year to keep using NAV too. Any input or review of AVG would be helpful.

Thanks so much,

Laffctx


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

Here is some reviews on avg i have used quite some time and i am very happy with it.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=120667


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Very good antivirus, nothings perfect, but it's good enough for most, and better than none.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

I use AVG Free Version also - it seems to be good. However a number of people have complained about the fact it seems to be update only on a weekly basis. I also use PC Door Guard (a pay program - one off fee only) that indeed I just updated with 48 new definitions . Whereas AVG says I have their latest update.

But as previously stated it is better than scrapping NAV and having nothing in place.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Safe computer practices and AVG work fine.


----------



## jghost5 (Jul 2, 2002)

Just started using it on our network because of reccommendation


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

AVG is very reliable.....go 4 it !


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

I have been running the free version for awhile now.....very happy with it 

Between it and ZA, The Proxomitron (www.cexx.org) and Adaware......whats to worry about


----------



## pcb (Nov 26, 2001)

I've been using it for a couple of years- it's caught the only 2 viruses I've been infected with.
Aparently not infallible, but along with care opening email attachments, I feel secure.

Give it a go.

Btw, updates are more like every 4/5 days, not 7.

PCB


----------



## Luthorcrow (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Laffctx:_
> *...Is it a good AV program...Any input or review of AVG would be helpful...Laffctx  *


Here are a few links with a different opinion.

http://forums.techguy.org/t125766/s.html

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,6402632~root=security,1~mode=flat~start=20#end.

http://forums.techguy.org/t120667/s.html

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=108880&highlight=BEST+ANTI+VIRUS


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

I got tired of Norton SystemWorks crashing my machine. I'm VERY happy with AVG.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RSM123:_
> *Hi,
> 
> However a number of people have complained about the fact it seems to be update only on a weekly basis. *


I hear this complaint in every single thread about AVG! I dont know where it comes from , but AVG is not updated on a weekly basis, its updated at LEAST once a week. 
It was updated today, 2 days ago, a week before that, and 5 days before that.

Although the grisoft website says updates come out on a monthly basis, that message is surely a mistake as I dont think its ever gone 2 weeks without updates.


----------



## Ian291 (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi,

I've used Avg for some months now after getting rid of Norton because of stability/resource issues, and I have nothing but praise for this program. I have even installed it on my Mothers, sisters, girlfriends and her daughters computers, and none of them have had the slightest problem.


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

brendandonhu, the "at least weekly" updates only update the virus definitions by about 3 or 4 virus samples... Take a look at http://www.grisoft.com and compare that to http://www.sald.com/news1.html or
http://www.nod32.com.au/nod32/support/info.htm


----------



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

Works fine for me. 

However, when I installed on our church PC, it detected but was unable to clean/heal the KLEZ32 virus.

In addition to AVG, on my home PC, I scan with an offsite scanner regularly as well, ie Symantec's or Housecalls usually.

And as someone said, be careful, very, very careful.

Also, I switched back to Netscape from IE. Not sure if that helped but I feel better and, come to think of it, since I made the switch, not sure if any detection alarm has gone off since. But then, our church PC isn't even hooked up to the internet.

Be careful!


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

I have used AVG for 2 years. NO problems that it hasn't caught. However, I recognize that it is rated *fair to good* so I have several other layers of protection besides AVG.

A) If you want a FREE antivirus that is *industrial strength* I recommend GAV

1) GAV is in beta. If you aren't a *power user* I recommend NOT.

2) GAV not only stops viruses, but is a superb anti-trojan as well. Plus, it can unpack malware as good as McAfee [yes, McAfee!], Kaspersky, & AVK.

3) If you donate $$$ [any amount, even $1] GAV provides both a real-time monitor and an on-demand scanner. If you do not donate, it provides only the on-demand scanner.

4) If you don't want to donate, then you could use AVG as your real-time monitor, & GAV as your on-demand scanner. That would give you very good protection indeed -=- at a cost of zilch. NOTE- It's usually okay to have 2 anti-virus programs on your computer, but NEVER run both at the same time.

5) Another good thing about GAV is that is has a very active and responsive support forum.

B) If you are NOT a power user, but you ARE a tad paranoid, then here's the best bargain in town right now. Namely, for only $19.95 you can buy AVK at CompUSA

1) If your CPU is less than 1gig Mhz, I recommend NOT. AVK is super SUPER powerful. Accordingly, it can bring a computer with a slow processor to its knees.

2) The GUI is idiot-proof. GREAT help files. DAILY updates!

3) AVK uses TWO engines -- Kaspersky's & RAV's.

4) AVK is a top-ranked av, & it also unpacks & kills trojans, worms, etc.

5) You are not going to find a better deal than this on a superb anti-virus/anti-trojan. Its usual price is $40 -- CompUSA is now selling it half-off. Plus, you can specify "in-store pick-up" and there will be zero cost of shipping & handling. If you decide to do this, do it NOW. I doubt the special price will be permanent.

aloha.............bellgamin


----------

